# Hunting set



## Molokai (Mar 17, 2015)

Special hunting set, or father and son hunting knives set, made for @michael dee . Steel is ATS 34, 60 hrc, satin finish 800 grit, stabilized buckeye burl, tru oil finish. 3 1/2 inch blade, overall 8 5/16 . Filework in spine, mosaic pins. Comes with leather sheaths... and scary sharp...... 
Thanks for looking, C&C welcome.

Tom

Reactions: EyeCandy! 13 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## michael dee (Mar 17, 2015)

Absolutely stunning , can't wait to see them in person.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Mar 17, 2015)

AWESOME set!!! Amazing work Tom.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## michael dee (Mar 17, 2015)

Tom, it has been very hard for me to not to say anything to my dad during this process, but I haven't and I cant wait to surprise him with this one of a kind beauty .

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## eaglea1 (Mar 17, 2015)

World Class work !

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Mar 17, 2015)

Those are great! Are those the ones you posted WIP pictures of on your facebook?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Mar 17, 2015)

Josh, i really dont know what i post on FB, instagram or .... but i think those are that knives.,. 
Colors are a bit soft, sun is going through clouds so its very hard to accurately shot knives. Believe me when i say, wood is much more cool looking in person.


----------



## kazuma78 (Mar 17, 2015)

Cameras never truly capture the beauty of a piece of wood haha I need to get one of your knives one of these days! They always look awesome!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## michael dee (Mar 17, 2015)

Tom, money has been sent , thank you again.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bench1holio (Mar 17, 2015)

Sweet looking knives Tom!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ClintW (Mar 17, 2015)

Wow! Those are incredible!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 17, 2015)

Great looking knives Tom! I really like that file work pattern. Did you make the pins too?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 17, 2015)

You have done it again Tom. Gorgeous knives.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Mar 17, 2015)

Great looking set of knives there Tom. They should sell fast.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## michael dee (Mar 17, 2015)

Foot Patrol said:


> Great looking set of knives there Tom. They should sell fast.


Hey, those are not for sale

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 17, 2015)

Just flat out awesome Tom !!!!!! You out did yourself on those

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 17, 2015)

Very nice Tom, how do you the California buckeye burl and ARS34?


----------



## NeilYeag (Mar 17, 2015)

Tom, how do you make the texture on the leather sheaths. Everything looks great.

Neil


----------



## Molokai (Mar 17, 2015)

@NYWoodturner , yes i made pins myself.
@robert flynt , i love ATS and decided not to change steels too much because it freaks out my HT guy. Who has a small note book and writes all results.. ATS, 154 cm, AEB-l, N690co.
I love RWL 34 but i find it expensive.
.... but i am always on lookout for some new steels and testing it. Wish i had more time. Lol.
buckeye burl is awesome wood and easy sell. Love darker colors more.
@NeilYeag , try wet leather and rough concrete floor or i heard some people use asphalt. Stomp on it.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Molokai (Mar 17, 2015)

Thank you all for such kind words. It means much to me. Thats why i love WB, like a great family.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 17, 2015)

Truly amazing work! I am awe-struck by your knives! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 18, 2015)

Molokai said:


> @NYWoodturner , yes i made pins myself.
> @robert flynt , i love ATS and decided not to change steels too much because it freaks out my HT guy. Who has a small note book and writes all results.. ATS, 154 cm, AEB-l, N690co.
> I love RWL 34 but i find it expensive.
> .... but i am always on lookout for some new steels and testing it. Wish i had more time. Lol.
> ...


I love ATS34 but Admiral Steel will not not be selling it any more because Hatachi had such a big price increase they would have to charge more for it than they charge for CPM154. _I doubt any of the suppliers will be stocking it when their supply run out because of the price increase_.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Sirfishalot (Mar 19, 2015)

Awesome work Tom!

JayT

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Strider (Mar 31, 2015)

They look rather premium, something Putin would have on his belt, fishing in Siberia ;D Good work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## michael dee (Apr 6, 2015)

@Molokai , I received my knives today and I must say the craftsmanship is outstanding. I am truly grateful to have these knives and am glad you were willing to make them for me. The knives could not have came at a better time, my dad just had his knee replaced and has been staying with us until recovery is over . He has been in a lot of pain lately and pretty bummed out ( which is understandable) and getting his knife which he knew nothing about was a great surprise for him, I even seen a tear come out from the excitement , he is still in there looking at it as I am writing this.So thank you for making him smile and myself also. Thank you

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Molokai (Apr 7, 2015)

Glad you like em so much. I wish speed recovery to your dad


----------

